# Neodymium vs. Ferrite speaker design



## Guy (Feb 16, 2006)

Is there a drawback to using neodymium instead of standard ferrite magnets in speaker manufacture? 
Neo would seem to be the superior choice for mobile audio speaker design, but there aren't many available. My neo MB Quart QSD mids performed quite well, and neo subs are beginning to appear. 
Is there an inherent SQ advantage to standard magnet structure in the mid and lower frequencies?


----------



## thadman (Mar 1, 2006)

No...magnets are magnets.

The neodymium magnets cost a lot more, thats the main reason why they arent used as widely as Ferrite magnets


----------



## Exalted512 (Jul 23, 2006)

neo magnets also lose their magnetism under a lot of heat. Another reason why you wont find them in higher power handling subwoofers
-Cody


----------



## septimus (Mar 8, 2006)

I've heard the heat required to do so is extreme, and is a non-issue. Look at acoupower and aurasound.http://www.madisound.com/cgi-bin/index.cgi?cart_id=2703954.15043&pid=98. 800 watts rms. They wouldn't use them if it was an issue at all.


----------



## Audio Junkies (Aug 28, 2006)

There will also be more brands switching over in the near future. I'm not at liberty to say who, but it is a well known brand who I guarantee has done their research on this.


----------



## DS-21 (Apr 16, 2005)

If anything, it's neo that has the advantage, because a neo motor will be smaller. That means the area behind the cone can be more open, ergo fewer reflections hitting the back of the cone.


----------



## Cancerkazoo (Jul 21, 2006)

The only possable downside I could think of would be heat dissipation in that Neo would have a smaller surface area.


----------



## GMo (Aug 9, 2005)

The motor structure of almost any speaker would probably be destroyed before a neo magnet reaches the thermal point of instability.

The main reason they aren't used is because of price/availability.


----------



## Cancerkazoo (Jul 21, 2006)

GMo said:


> The motor structure of almost any speaker would probably be destroyed before a neo magnet reaches the thermal point of instability.
> 
> The main reason they aren't used is because of price/availability.


I wasn't thinking of the Neo being destroyed, but rather not pulling enough heat away from the voice coils and having reduced power handeling.


----------



## septimus (Mar 8, 2006)

Yeah, the acoupower one is a good example. I mean, the basket is a huge heatsink with big metal fins, a high surface area wrinkled finish, and all aluminum.


----------



## giantgloworm (May 29, 2006)

TC Sounds has several neo motored subs comming avalable in a couple months. I use a set of the neo motors they built for LightingAudio on a pr of TC2000 top assemblies. It has 30% more motor force than the 3hp. Thier is almost as much steel in that motor as most ceramic counterparts. Number 1 issue cost. Pic for ref....










The neo slug is the off colored band. The rest is cold hard steel.


----------



## banginheep (Jul 20, 2005)

ya i think neo will be the next big thing in subwoofers. i plan on running a tc sounds lms 4100 when it comes out should be sweet with 2k on it


----------



## SQ_Bronco (Jul 31, 2005)

Neo magnets also don't "look" as poweful. 75.3% of subwoofer customers buy their subs based on "magnet size" (which tells them how loud it will get...  )


----------



## Foglght (Aug 2, 2007)

I know this thread was dead, but I was just reviewing this because I was considering some TDX Diamond subs, which have the Neo magnet. 

Are they lighter or heavier than the ferrite counterparts?


----------



## banginheep (Jul 20, 2005)

Neodymium is lighter and more powerfull than ferrite


----------

